# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  وزير المالية المصري يتوقع انكماشا كبيرا في النمو

## حسان القضاة

قال وزير المالية المصري يوسف بطرس غالي ان مصر تواجه انكماشا خطيرا في النمو الاقتصادي بسبب الازمة المالية العالمية. وأضاف ايضا انه من المتوقع تراجع التضخم في اكثر

أكثر...

----------

